# päälle + -ssa



## Gavril

Moippa,

I don't quite understand "päälle yhdeksässä eurossa" here:



> Noin kello 10.30 Rautaruukin osakkeen arvo oli 31,65 prosentin nousussa hieman päälle yhdeksässä eurossa.



"At about 10:30 the value per share of Rautaruukki was climbing by 31.65%, *to slightly above[?]* 9 euros."

If this is the meaning, why didn't the writer write_ "... Hieman päälle yhdeksä*n* euro*n*"_? Would that have meant something different?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You have understood it correctly and your wording would have been just as good as the original, perhaps even better.  I would have written/said: _Noin kello 10.30 Rautaruukin osake oli 31,65 prosentin nousussa ja sen arvo oli hieman yli yhdeksän euroa. _


----------



## Spongiformi

I reckon the -_ssa/ssä_ was only used because it rhymes with the earlier _"nousu*ssa*"_.


----------



## Määränpää

I could even say _"Noin kello 10.30 osakkeen arvo oli (tasan) yhdeksässä eurossa."
_
The inessive case seems to create a "moment captured in time" effect, stressing the fact that the value was in constant change.

_Päälle_ seems a little bit informal with numbers, I would always use _yli_ in writing.


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> _Päälle_ seems a little bit informal with numbers, I would always use _yli_ in writing.


Not only "a little bit informal", it's simply colloquial spoken language that souldn't be used in a serious news. Unfortunately this is the kind of language that most of the "internet papers" have adopted. 

Maybe other Finns, especially the younger generation, have different opinions. But the fact is that the young journalists have lost – or haven't ever learned – the different styles of writing in different contexts.


----------

